# Clinics: What each are doing to recruit donors & their waiting lists.



## Ella*

Hi everyone. A few people seem interested in seeing a clinic comparison chart on how long lists are & what each clinic is doing about recruiting donors.
If we contribute for each clinic & what the latest is as we find out, it may build a picture.
It's a shame we can't have sub threads to this thread so each can add to one clinic thread but then I guess it wouldn't be easy to compare at a glance anyway.

I'll start then:

I'm at *Bourn Hall * -
_Pro's_- From what I understand they are one of the first if not the first to offer sperm share: Reduced price treatment for couples where the male has a super SA & is prepared to donate. They are also meant to have used a Danish Sperm bank.
_Con's_- Couldn't tell me how long the wait is or how many couples are on the list. My consultant said it was irrelevant as it was to do with matching & not a queue.


----------



## Bronte

Hi Ella..........

Im at the Cromwell in Darlington....... North East.

Moved clinic because my last clinic the QE in Gateshead does not recruit their own donors and was unable to find a clinic in the UK who would now supply to them.
The Cromwell found us a match in 7 weeks. Thats 7 weeks from our consultation which i think is fantastic. The reason behind this is because the chap who owns the Londons Womens Clinic also owns the Cromwell. The Londons Womens clinic recruit their own donors and will supply to the Cromwell clinic. I wasnt given a time limit, they kept me informed about where i was on the waiting list though. As i moved up the list they kept notifying me.

Bronte xx


----------



## alex28

I have been at a meeting with CRM in Bristol today as they took us moderators to llunch and they updated me on the situation there

donors - severe shortage - some coming out of quarantine in Jan 2007 and actively recruiting current patients.

Waiting list  well she said next person on list would be number 19 but did not give any timescale but the way things were it was first in the queue to have first choice and so on rather than matching as people are just so desperate.


----------



## fairy-god-mother

Hi there

Sorry to bring this bad news but I'm an egg donor and contacted 2 hospitals in Scotalnd to talk about offering my eggs and guess what.....no reply from either of them - Edinburgh Royal and Glasgow Nuffield were the hospitals in question.

There is going to be a HUGE shortage if they don't bother replying to potential donors.

Kay


----------



## *ALF*

Hi

I'm at CARE NORTHAMPTON.  I've just spoken to the embryologist there and got the following update.

They have an import licence for a year, which expires in July next year.  They have had one delivery of sperm from the US back in August.  They are currently waiting for some paperwork from the HFEA so that they can ship over a second batch.  Although she was very keen not to make any promises, she said she was hopeful that this batch would be here sometime in November (however, last time I asked they were hopeful for October.......).
I mentioned about the February deadline for import licences, which she was very interesrted in as she hadn't heard anything about it.  I explained as best I could how I understood it and she thought it probobly applied to individuals applying, rather than clinics and reinforced that their licence was valid until July next year.


Hope that helps.

Dawn


----------



## Ella*

Another:

I've been told that the *John Radcliffe Clinic in Oxford* (www.fert.org.uk) have three donating at present which is over double what they had previously. So it appears one donor is currently available with a further 2-3 ready within 6-8 months time after quarantine etc.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi all,

I know this isn't my thread...But would just like to say DH and I are looking into sperm share at Bourn hall Hopefully next year.

Lets hope they accept us and that his sperm is still ok...His last count was 150.000,000 with 95% moving

Just hope it's good enough to share with...

Best of luck girls

Love

Vicki x


----------



## olivia m

Just thought it might be helpful information on this thread to say that I have it from the horses mouth (ie. the HFEA) that any bulk import licences granted earlier this year will HAVE to finish by 1st April 2007 because that is when the European Tissues and Cells Directive, which forbids useage of sperm (and eggs) that have been paid for, being used or imported for use, throughout the EU.
Olivia


----------



## Ju2006

Hi Ella 

We too are having DIVF treatment at Bourn Hall and we are one of the lucky ones that have been matched.  To be honest with you I gave them a call every now and again (virtually once a week) to check if there was anything that came up.

I have just been on Bourn's website and have just read their press release 'Danish Help Advert Sperm Crisis', from what I can make out they have an agreement with a Danish Sperm Bank which will now help to ease the crisis.  It also goes on to talk about 'sperm sharing' which I think is a brill idea, although any sperm donated will not be available for use for another 6-9mths ! 

My DP and I will shortly (within the next 1-3 weeks) be starting our DIVF treatment.  It is the only time that I am happy for my the  to appear !


----------



## *ALF*

Olivia

Could you just clarify something about the EU directive.  When you say that it will no longer be possible to use sperm that has been paid for do you mean when the donor has been paid, or when one clinic has paid another for the sperm?  I was of the understanding that any sperm imported at the moment had to be from donors that had not been paid for the sperm, as it is in this country, in which case I don't understand how it will course a problem.  Obviously if it relates to one clinic paying another for sperm, then that will cause a big problem.  Does it mean that any sperm imported under current licences has to be used by April, or can it be used after that time?

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## olivia m

Hi Dawn
Just to clarify, sperm being imported from the States and Denmark at the moment is from donors who have been paid.  From 1st April, only sperm from donors who have not been paid will be allowed to be used in this country (and rest of the EU).  What is not yet clear is whether sperm from paid donors imported before 1st April, but not used before then, can still be used post April 1st.  The HFEA have yet to rule on this.  I think it is likely that they will say it can still be used...but we just don't know yet.
Hope this helps.
Olivia


----------



## Ella*

Ju2006,
Congrats on getting matched & good luck!

Vicki Mrs Redcap, how wonderful of your DH!


----------



## SarW

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd add to this. Myself & DH have been to the Priory Hospital, Birmingham this afternoon and they currently have 4 donors and no waiting list. Just had our pre treatment chat, and we're due to start DIUI on my next cycle. 

X


----------



## three_stars

Olivia... you really must back up such comments with solid research or official reports. 
Obviously reading what you stated greatly alarmed me.  This would be disastrous to a majority of us women using donor sperm and/ or eggs in Europe if it followed in the footsteps of the HFEA ruling in UK.  So I passed the last hour or two researching this and reading the actual Directive, most of which is to ensure quality and tracking of cells and tissues that are donated.  
The parts that related to sperm and eggs as best as I can find do not seem to greatly change things from where they are today.  That is each member state decides their rules for compensation to donors.  The European directive is asking for it to be voluntary, for advertsing not to be based on donors monetary gain, for traceability for 30 years, but for anonymity to donors and recipients ( as you see the UK has chosen to do the exact opposite here!).  Well I am too tired to decipher it more.  (I will copy this to the new thread someone just started on this as it goes slightly off the track here.  And I will post the printed relevant parts of the directive if anyone wants to read for yourself.  Any comments from Moderators or persons in the know of something different then what I found please post.  Thank you.)
b123


----------



## aweeze

b123 - I think it is important to point out here that Olivia's comments were specifically in relation to the import of donor gametes to the UK from banks where donors have been paid and not in relation to treatment abroad.


----------



## three_stars

olivia m said:


> From 1st April, only sperm from donors who have not been paid will be allowed to be used in this country (and rest of the EU


Actually that is not true as she says and the rest of Europe and that is what is of great concern 
b123


----------



## olivia m

I apologise b123 if I have got this wrong, but I had understood that the Directive was quite clear about donors not being paid for their gametes throughout Europe.  Now it is of course true that many countries will seek loopholes in order to be able to continue to pay or 'compensate' their donors.  I will go back to the Directive myself and check.  Certainly would not want to be misleading.
Olivia


----------



## three_stars

You know Olivia... what is it with you?  I remember your conversations on another subject several months ago.  You come at us from the DNC and yet you give off all vibes as if to say that you really are against donor treatment for us fertility challenged individuals.  If I remember right you have never undergone IVF.. it was donor sperm for your husband.  Sorry but I have had 14 cycles now of IUI, IVF, and all but one of my IVFs was NOT with general Anaesthesia.  My life is consumed with visits to DRs GYNs LAbs for uterine hysterscopy, blood work, HCG tests, mammograms and on and on and on for years.  I can tell YOU with no uncertain terms that donors, especially EGG donors deserve a good "compensation" as you call it IMO anyone getting less then 2000 euros in Europe is getting fair compensation NOT being paid!  

In the last hour I just returned from yet another ( somewhat painful) hysterscopy to see that I need yet a further D and C.    When, and only when, you yourself has had to follow in my ( or anyones) footsteps of the IVF journey... including having egg retrieval without GA... then I may  consider conversing with you further about what donors deserve to receive for their pain, time and risk.

If you are not with us in this battle then please go somewhere else.  I am really angry right now... thank you very much.b123


----------



## three_stars

Just to further add to my previous rant about donor "compensation".

Olivia.. if a donor was ever before  UK judge asking for fair compensation for donating their eggs, compared to compensation awarded for all sorts of other things..... I can imagine we would be looking at a much higher price than even 2000 euros... not that anyone gets that.  I think Ceram giving 1000 is about the highest I have heard of.  

Do you honestly find it possible that many women out there would really be a donor to someone they do not know for nothing... maybe cab fare?  And now on top of it that they are not anonymous? What planet do you live on?  It is all fair to think about how generous and kind people should and can sometimes be but considering the demand the supply would not be there (and is not currently in UK).b123


----------



## SLG

Hi just to add my bit - I am at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. I am having DI treatment with Sperm they obtained from Luis Hughes (I think that's the right spelling  )London, Harley Street. The cost and conditions were 10 vials for £1000, to use it up within a year (june 2007), only to be used for DI and not DIVF and not allowed to be sold on/back if you don't use it all. We were not able to specify a match, we basically had to pick out one of 4 donors whose sperm had already been sent for.(but that's the least of my worries - just blessed to have the opportunity of treatment)Because my health board wouldn't cough up the money we paid the £1000 but all services like consultations are under the nhs. (I asked for funding but got turned down but yet when I originally applied, I asked for funding for a cycle at the Cromwell and they agreed but then when I told them their very own health board could treat me they turned me down  ??)

They only managed to get enough sperm for the first 7 couples on the waiting list and we were no 7!!   Apparently there are / were approx 19 couples on the list. To my knowledge the other 12 plus any new couples are still waiting . 

Their previously very active donor recruitment service has completely folded and the board is apparently in talks about what to do but no solution.

Good luck to everyone!


----------

